# Favorite British Comedies



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 24, 2019)

Any favorite British Comedies? Some of mine are:
Fawlty Towers





Are You Being Served? (the intro changed with every episode)





'Allo 'Allo (Also changed every episode)





The Vicar of Dibley





Blackadder


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2019)

All of the above.
Plus
'Dad's Army'
'Red Dwarf'
And most stuff Morecambe and Wise did.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 24, 2019)

I mean, it might be crassly American and cliche to namedrop Monty Python's Flying Circus...but yeah, obviously Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)

Indeed I quite enjoy the tale of the Norwegian Blue who met his unfavorable demise. Twas a passed parrot indeed, stiff and limp, gone is he from this world....












Or is the fellow just resting?


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 24, 2019)

Black Books!! It's a sitcom about an eccentric bookstore owner and his "friends".






Just a sample.

Edit: HOW COULD I FORGET "GREEN WING"?!






(Michelle Gomez is a goddess.)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 24, 2019)

I wish there was a Doctor Who/Hitchhikers Guide crossover. I guess the closest we'll get is when the Tenth Doctor insinuated he met Arthur Dent.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh my! I grew up on _'Allo 'Allo_ and _Mr Bean_. And a bit of Benny Hill.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2019)

For those of you who enjoy the American show 'Lucifer' the actor Tom Ellis played the lead love interest in the comedy 'Miranda'.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 24, 2019)

Keeping Up Appearances
Fawlty Towers
Open All Hours
'Allo 'Allo
The Good Life
One Foot In The Grave
Black Books
Dinnerladies


Also, for an Irish comedy (not British but damn good)...Father Ted


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Also, for an Irish comedy (not British but damn good)...Father Ted


Irish writers but technically it is British made.

Nobody's brought up Bottom yet.
Somebody on Youtube re-did the opening as if it were Friends.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2019)

If anybody remembers it Chelmsford 123, set in the Roman occupation, broadcast entire scenes performed in Latin.


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2019)

Are You Being Served?
Good Neighbors
Fawlty Towers
Absolutely Fabulous
peepshow
That Mitchell & Webb Look
Jam & Jerusalem 
To The Manor Born


----------



## Leeze (Oct 24, 2019)

Since Fawlty Towers and Monty Pythons Flying Circus have been brought up a few times, some of you may enjoy “At Last the 1948 Show”. It has quite a few Pythons in it as well as Marty Feldman, but it is in black and white (if that’s a dealbreaker for ya).


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 24, 2019)

Best in my book mainly lots of memories watching this with my grandma.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 25, 2019)

Fawlty Towers is nice! 
I wish to watch One Foot In the Grave and Only Fools And Horses someday.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty much all of the classics, I suppose my order would be -

Bottom
Spaced
Black Books
Red Dwarf
League of Gentlemen
Blackadder
That Mitchell and Webb Look
The Fast show
Monkey Dust
The Two Ronnies

Think 10 should do it, or I will be here all night! Incidentally, I can quote almost every line from the first 4 in the list from memory ^v^! Specially Bottom XD I dont know why I like that show so much, but it kills me XD


----------



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 25, 2019)

I only failed to mention Monty Python because they transcend any qualification; they are in a class by themselves.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 25, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Keeping Up Appearances
> Fawlty Towers
> Open All Hours
> 'Allo 'Allo
> ...



I used to watch Keeping Up Appearances when it was broadcast on PBS, with a signal that was always in and out. I wonder if it's available now for streaming in HD 1080p 4K 3D. 

:3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2019)

RevBluMoonBear said:


> I only failed to mention Monty Python because they transcend any qualification; they are in a class by themselves.



I actually think they're overrated personally. I went back and re-watched some of their sketches and while there are some memorable ones everybody loves there's a lot of stuff that's quite dull! x3


----------



## David Drake (Oct 26, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I wish there was a Doctor Who/Hitchhikers Guide crossover. I guess the closest we'll get is when the Tenth Doctor insinuated he met Arthur Dent.



Well, that and the number of Fourth Doctor episodes Douglas Adams wrote.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 27, 2019)

>Monty Python's Flying Circus
>The Benny Hill Show
>Fawlty Towers
>The Goodies
>Are You Being Served?
>Red Dwarf


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 25, 2019)

Dont forget 
Mrs browns boys and still game.
There bloody great.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 25, 2019)

Dinner for one. 
An English film that's a classic on new years eve in German speaking countries and practically unknown in English countries xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

I just watched 'Nighty nighty' on the BBC iplayer. Warning it's fucking odd. Fucking odd.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 28, 2019)

Only Fools and Horses
Father Ted
Blackadder
Red Dwarf
Bottom
Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr. Bean


----------

